# Group buy from Riparium supply



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I was going to post this to gauge interest in doing this before the March meeting so that maybe we can get something going?

The site has 10% off the "combination" sets. All I want to order is one set of hangers and one nano raft set, anything else you could claim and I'd pay my share accordingly. Any takers?

http://ripariumsupply.com/store-combination.html

This is the page. They are actually pretty cool looking to overhang whats underneath but I feel that a common problem is lack of light beneath them. I'm thinking about building a light to go underneath them and be water tight so that you don't get that shadow effect that usually goes with overhangs in ripariums. Similar to what "topdogsellers" on Ebay sells Underwater T5-HO We'll see though...


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think this would be a fascinating topic for a meeting. Could you use small LED lights under your raft? A rope of LED lights? Those clear plastic baskets can also be found at your local Container Store in the bath section. I bet you could also use regular pond plant soil. Could we build this tank at the meeting?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I think LED's would be more expensive to seal than just a fluorescent tube all things considered. Plus the fluorescent would be more diffuse, while you would get more spotlight treatment with the led's, unless that is what you want.

Those LED's would be like Christmas lights, they are not strong enough to grow anything like what I'm talking about. It would have to be some of the higher powered LED's that have the right spectrum.


----------

